# Looking for S. Georgia QDM lease for next season



## TurkeyOak26 (Oct 19, 2012)

Archery hunter searching for QDM lease in the bottom 100 miles of Georgia, preferrably not much higher than the Dooly county line, west of I-75 is ideal. Experienced hunter, member of the military for over 8 years, and married but no kids. Member of a 510 acre family lease in Mitchell county for 7 years but looking for more crop land & oaks than pines, such as terrell, worth, or lee counties can provide. Price is not a big issue if the lease produces quality potential bucks and has an established management program that i can take part in. Please leave contact info even if your lease or club has no openings this season being that my goal is to secure my membership in a lease early.


----------



## ozbarker (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello, I have recently purchased (Jan. 2011) a 173 acre tract in Mitchell Co. It is just right for me and my family and is surrounded by crop land and we killed 4 bucks last year. Biggest was a 137 score 8pt which weighed 200 lbs. next was 10pt which would have scored 120-125 and another 8pt and 10pt both of which were 105-110's? My neighbor to the west has 527 acres and it hasn't been hunted for past several years, it has about 200-250 acres of cropland and the rest in pines with a large slough. he leases cropland to local farmer which has planted corn & peanuts for past 2 years. He has incinuated to me that he might lease it next year and I would like to have a portion of that which boarders my property. There is an older camp on property that he would include in the package, but I have no use for it because I have built my on. If this works out and i can get this property I will definitely need help. I have another friend possibly interested.  by the way this property is laid out we could probably divide it up into three areas. I have a 14 yr old son and my friend has a 16 yr old son and we follow QDM guidelines. Their is an abundance of turkeys also and a couple of ponds. let me know if you think you are possibly interested. My neighbor to the east is a farmer and had 100acres of peanuts and 100 of cotton this year and also has cows and pasture.


----------



## TurkeyOak26 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am interested... please PM me with ur contact info.... thx- Alan


----------



## TurkeyOak26 (Dec 6, 2012)

Please keep the PM's and replies comin'!


----------



## uturn (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm interested in what you speak of, if there is a place for me?  Let me know, Thanks


----------

